# The big Move



## HannahL (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently a student in the UK and I'll be finishing my studies in June before spending a month in South Africa.

From everything that I've read and heard from others I think I'm going to fall in love with the country and want to stay out there.

Can anyone give me some advice on where I could look for possible jobs and generally more information.

(Also my degree is BSc(Hons) Zoology so any related jobs would be especially useful.)

Thanks Hannah


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

HannahL said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm currently a student in the UK and I'll be finishing my studies in June before spending a month in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Hannah, in all honesty I do not think your degree in Zoology is in short supply, but why not decide once you come to visit the country?


----------

